

How Tech Will Change Dating In Future - FnF
http://fundersandfounders.com/future-of-dating-tech
When you wake up on a sunny April morning of 2022, you will know what it feels like to live in the 3.o version of life. You won’t walk up to your closet, because you will not own one. Your daily outfits will be delivered to your doorstep through a co-owning program peer-to-peer program. Owning your own clothes is inefficient. Plus, you never want to wear the same thing twice. Putting on your designer dress for the day, you take a call from your boyfriend.<p>His voice reminds you once again that out of the 1,340,000 men that you could have met and fallen in love with in your lifetime…  he is the one and only best guy for you. Why? Because through a world-wide database of eligible guys you ran your algorithm through the best matches, and your boyfriend was the one. Now when you two go to the bar you don’t look over his shoulder to check out another cute guy. You know that you can never do better that what you have.<p>You two have been dating for years now, and he still just gets you. He even made a game out of guessing your desires. In a gamified relationship things are always different. It’s not just living together, it’s playing the game of breaking the ice between the two of you together.<p>When he is away, he interacts with you through a relationship app where you two discuss your future and make plans for your next vacation. He even has a way of satisfying you sexually through a remote massager app. He puts on your favorite music and you can almost feel him nearby.<p>But he is not just a “techified” guy. He has got some old-fashioned charm about him. You could say he is a truly distilled man. He knows his way with wines and women’s lingerie. He even subscribed you to a monthly panty by mail service where you receive your lacey creations monthly.<p>Some questions are still on your mind, though. Technology can solve a lot of problems, but when it comes to kids, you can’t really outsourse childbirth. Even in the world of incredibly thin condoms, and precise birth control, you still worry about having kids. Or, whether you even want to have any. You enjoy your DINK(Double Income No Kids) lifestyle. Plus, you want to do your own startup, which is incompatible with kids. For now, you can free your eggs and decide later.<p>What you can’t put off for later is when you want to quit your job. Passing up on opening your own company is becoming unbearable. You only live once. If you are to ever find out what happiness and power over your life means, you have got to make the jump. Quit your job. And do a startup.<p>No, this is not just your imagination. This is almost reality, augmented reality that is. Through your iPad’s augmented reality app you can visualize the company you are going to build, the relationships you are going to make, and the product you have going to build. You will work more, but also enjoy more.<p>You walk the streets of San Francisco and through your iPad you can see speech bubbles over people’s heads. The speech bubbles show you what they are thinking. You see people looking for co-founders, testing their products, some still worry about the future, but many just seem to enjoy the present.<p>Now it’s time for lunch. and just because it is Friday, you scan the QR code for the libido-enhancing sexual performance meal at your local coffee shop.
======
jgiradhelli
Well I used online dating a lot, a found it a little bit complicated

------
atrebchuk
That's terrible

